#ubuntu-cl 2013-01-14
<caravena> Hola!
<caravena> sortega, Existe el concepto "Bug festival"?
<sortega> caravena, si, pero se le dice mas que nada Bug Jam
<sortega> aunque es lo mismo
<caravena> ¡Genail! compartiendo la metodología de desarrollo del software Libre con amigos para un proyecto grupal.  Gracias sortega!
<pedro__> wenaw ena
<sortega> pedro_, oli
<sortega> como estas?
<pedro_> sortega: bien y tu ?
<pedro_> sortega: para la otra llama pos :-P
<sortega> bien tambien
<sortega> estaba llegando a Stgo
<sortega> llegue al depto como a las 8:30
<sortega> una cosa asi
<sortega> siempre van al mismo lugar?
<pedro_> aah nosotros nos fuimos a las 21
<pedro_> si, tamos agarrando la costumbre de ir los domingos pa alla
<arvaro> holanda
<pedro_> sortega: cobramos entrada <
<sortega> filete, estan como a 2 cuadras de donde vivo
<sortega> pedro_, los veo desde la calle nomas
<sortega> jajajajajaja
<sortega> xD
<sortega> hola arvaro como estas?
<pedro_> sortega: hahaha
<arvaro> bien sortega
<zeus> miau!
<c3959> hola buen dia
<caravena> Hola c3959 arvaro pedro_ SergioMeneses zeus
<arvaro> miau
<arvaro> que pacho SergioMeneses ??? ni con arquero de mentira nos ganaron
<pedro_> SergioMeneses: compraron al arbitro y ni con eso!
<SergioMeneses> oe
<SergioMeneses> caravena, arvaro pedro_ como vamos?
<SergioMeneses> cual arbitro?
 * SergioMeneses perdido
<pedro_> SergioMeneses: Sudamericano Sub 20
<arvaro> SergioMeneses la selección sub 20 pue
<pedro_> no lo pasan alla en Colombia? que poca fe le tienen a su Seleccion
<arvaro> puro beisbol SergioMeneses ??
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> exagerados
<SergioMeneses> de seguro si lo pasan pero como ando en vacaciones no veo casi tv
<pedro_> de vacaciones y en internet? hasta cuando! :-P
<caravena> MI COMPAÑERO/AMIGO Puso lo mejor de ~"Humberto Tozzi"!!! :S
<caravena> XD
<arvaro> SergioMeneses llego una colombiana a un reality Chileno, Sofía Jaramillo esta bastante buena
<SergioMeneses> arvaro, jajaja buenas minas
<SergioMeneses> pedro_, revisando mail y unos compromisos ;)
<sortega> quien a trabajado con los filtros de Calc, ya sea en OpenOffice o LibreOffice?
<arvaro> yo hago algunas pocas cosas sortega , pero por lo general googleo no mas y aplico tal cual como pa excel
<arvaro> yo hago algunas pocas cosas sortega , pero por lo general googleo no mas y aplico tal cual como pa excel
<arvaro> (repitiendo la respuesta, no cachaba que sortega no estaba)
<sortega> arvaro, gracias, he googleado arto rato pero muchas de las respuestas son usando VB del cual no cacho mucho
<arvaro> ahp sortega que necesitas hacer?
<sortega> tengo una tabla que esta con Filtro Automatico y cuando cambio un valor en una de las celdad filtradas la pagina no se actualiza
<sortega> tengo que hacerlo de forma manual
<sortega> celdas*
<c3959> hola sortega
<sortega> wenas c3959 como estas?
<c3959> con la watita llena
<c3959> como 2 platos! hehe
<sortega> jajajaja
<arvaro> sortega no cacho
<sortega> arvaro, gracias igual :-)
<pedro_> hola kamusin , como estai?
<kamusin> wenas
<kamusin> aqui estamos, bien bien y uds?
<caravena> kamusin, Bien gracias
<pedro_> kamusin: viento!
<kamusin> pedro_, cool!
<c3959> siii! viento y cool hace falta! :-P
<sortega> algun office decente para android?
<c3959> sortega: lo de google?
<sortega> intente usar google drive pero no me gusto la forma en como trabaja los archivos
<arvaro> drive es malito en el cel
<sortega> ya os dejo
<sortega> saludos
<caravena> Nos leemos
#ubuntu-cl 2013-01-15
<caravena> Hola pedro_
<pedro_> wenas caravena
<c3959> hola buen dia!
<sortega> hola a todos
<arvaro> hola
<caravena> Hola c3959 sortega arvaro
<arvaro> holanda caravena
<sortega> wenas caravena
<arvaro> cabros si les gusta el dakar escuchen esta wea http://www.maray.cl
<arvaro> increible
<arvaro> es como escuchar futbol en radio AM pero de motos
<c3959> ahaha
<c3959> esta buena arvaro
<c3959> "una radio muy nuestra" :-D
<arvaro> toda la emocion del dakar
<caravena> Hola arvaro sortega
<caravena> Hace mucha calor acá!, no tenemos aire acondicionado en la ofis, estamos a lo valiente no ma
<sortega> que temperatura aprox?
<caravena> Buena pregunta
<caravena> no se XD
<caravena> Transpiro no ma
<caravena> XD
<caravena> Ya señores les dejo, me arranco  de la ofis
<caravena> Que pasen buena tarde!
<sortega> que mierda acaba de pasar
<sortega> xD
<arvaro> jajajaja
<arvaro> ni idea sortega
<sortega> jajajajajaja
<sortega> ya os dejo
<sortega> saludos
#ubuntu-cl 2013-01-16
<c3959> buen dia gente!!
<c3959> pregunta, necesito experiencias
<c3959> algun ultrabook asi que su bateria dure decadas sin fuente de corriente
<c3959> usando ubuntu "osvio"
<c3959> ?
<arvaro> hay un dell bueno
<arvaro> y unos samsung que ni parten con ubuntu
<arvaro> te recomiendo buscar modelos segun la plata q te quieras gastar y googlear
<c3959> arvaro: es que ya tengo visto uno, y justamente es un samsumg xd
<c3959> samsung ultrabook 900x3-c40, es ese
<c3959> lo vi y es todo hardware intel
<c3959> hasta la grafica es una intel hd esa integrada
<arvaro> si pero habia unos atados con la bios y el booteo
<c3959> aa ok
<c3959> entonces hago un live antes de comprar
<c3959> haber como arranca y funciona el so
<arvaro> ojo es q el problema era al instalar
<arvaro> los live funcionaban
<arvaro> pucha no me acuerdo que modelos eran los con atado
<c3959> :-S
<c3959> bueno en fin, sino no queda mas que seguir usando windows
<c3959> ahaha :-D
<arvaro> jajaja si
<arvaro> cuando la fefa compro el de ella en la misma tienda googleabamos el modelo
<arvaro> y asi llegamos a un ultrabook acer
<c3959> cual compro la fefa? le corre bien? donde fue la compra?
<c3959> (parezco del censo :-P)
<arvaro> compro en paris
<arvaro> no me acuerdo cual
<arvaro> deja preguntarle
<arvaro> ella tiene un s3
<arvaro> acer s3
<c3959> dale gracias, le pregunto a google que opina
<c3959> y le dura las 7+ horas la bateria a la fefa?
<arvaro> sip mas o menos
<c3959> wow!
<c3959> eso busco, autonomia y movilidad
<c3959> a mejorado el sistema en consumo de bateria, y tambien han mejorado las baterias ahah
<arvaro> la fefa me dice q el que fallaba era el lenovo u310
<arvaro> c3959 en general recuerdo que los lenovo estaban con problemas, no solo ese modelo
<arvaro> capas q ya lo arreglaron
<waltercool> hahah empanadas?
<waltercool> osea , pastel arvaro ?
<arvaro> ?
<arvaro> no cache waltercool
<waltercool> Estás tu con venta de pastel o me equivoco? xD
<pedro_> que sucede?
<sortega> ola ke ase
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> disque "ola ke ase"
<waltercool> ola ke ase
<arvaro> waltercool no que pastel?
<arvaro> escuchando el dakar por raaaaadio maray
<waltercool> arvaro, ahhh entonces no te preocupes xD My fault, confusión de alvaros
#ubuntu-cl 2013-01-17
 * waltercool  gives channel operator status to arvaro
<caravena> Hola buen día
#ubuntu-cl 2013-01-18
<arvaro> wuena aolivares
<arvaro> hola todos
<aolivares> Wenas a todos!
<caravena> Holac
<c3959> hola buen dia!
<pedro_> hola hola
<c3959> wenas pedro_
<pedro_> que tal c3959 ?
<pedro_> hola aolivares
<pedro_> vuelve la web y vuelve el aolivares
<aolivares> I'm back
<aolivares> Estaba muy perdido
<pedro_> que tal aolivares ?
<zeus> pedro_: quien tiene los gorros verdes al final ?
<pedro_> naiden
<pedro_> el fabio dijo que no le quedaban
<pedro_> y yo no tengo...
#ubuntu-cl 2013-01-20
<Administrador__> disculpen las molestias tengo problemas de mas de  5 dias con mi lap no detecta mi disco duro, y la instalacion de ubuntu es totalmtent correcta
<Administrador__> como puedo saber si es problema del bios
<Administrador__> :( es peligroso actualizar bios
#ubuntu-cl 2014-01-13
<[|HuGO|]> buenas
#ubuntu-cl 2014-01-17
<[|HuGO|]> hola
